
Horizon (IT System) - barking
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizon_(IT_system)
======
barking
Also BBC podcast
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000jf7j/episodes/guide](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000jf7j/episodes/guide)

